# Ascorbic Acid



## kaluba (Dec 28, 2007)

anybody know if i can use the ascorbic acid from the drug store if so i can start today


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 28, 2007)

Is it pure ascorbic acid?


----------



## kaluba (Dec 28, 2007)

i didnt go look yet but i see were your going with it


----------



## grapeman (Dec 28, 2007)

If you have some on order and are expecting it anyday, I would wait and be safe. You don't need to add it at the very beginning, just as soon as you can.


----------



## kaluba (Dec 28, 2007)

next question the apple juice im gonna get has ascorbic acid added to it but nothin else. Will that work?


----------



## grapeman (Dec 28, 2007)

Generally it is alright, but you really won't know how much is in it. If it has it in there already, go easy on any more additions.


----------



## kaluba (Dec 28, 2007)

will the fermentation or anything mess up the ascorbic acid in it. I understand what youre saying too. Its better to know what you haave from the get go. Is there a way to measure the ascorbic acid?


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 29, 2007)

I don't think it will mess anything up for you. It's there to keep it from turning icky looking.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 29, 2007)

Ascorbic acid will not hinder your fermentation.


----------



## kaluba (Dec 29, 2007)

what kind of window will i have if i dont add anymore ascor acid before it turns bad?


----------



## grapeman (Dec 29, 2007)

If you have started fermentation it will not go bad without the ascorbic acid. Since it was already added you probably don't even need it. You could add it at a half rate of directions on the bag/bottle and have enough to keep it from browning.


----------

